# Oakland: All Out To Support The Stay Away Squat!



## Matt Derrick (Jul 26, 2013)

Oakland: All Out To Support The Stay Away Squat!

by krate

[Squat!net]Today, 02:29

Last week, residents at the Stay Away received an eviction notice from the Alameda County Sherriff, ordering them to vacate by this Tuesday, July 23rd. The Stay Away is a squatted four-unit apartment building that was started in November of 2011 in the midst of the events surrounding Occupy Oakland. It has housed numerous people since it began and provided free rent for those who needed it. Now it is threatened with destruction at the hands of REO Homes LLC, a predatory entity that has bought hundreds of foreclosed houses in the City of Oakland (especially West Oakland).

These profiteers of the economic crisis are now trying to turn the Stay Away, a place of freedom and life, into simply another apartment building designed to generate capital. Bally Singh, the local property manager for REO Homes, has been diligently attempting to boost his pathetic career by helping to orchestrate the upcoming eviction. However, the residents of the Stay Away are going to make his efforts as difficult as possible. On Monday the 22nd, a judge ignored the argument of the squatters, so now the only option is autonomous defense.

Please come to the Stay Away in the upcoming days and stay for as long as possible. Bring every manner of barricade supplies or ideas that you might have. The earliest the eviction will take place is Tuesday the 23rd at 6:00 AM. A defense is already established, so in the days that follow the 23rd, your help will be appreciated and vital.

In the event of the squat being destroyed, please assemble in front of the Stay Away at 3:00 PM on the day of the eviction.

10, 100, 1000 squats across the Bay!

The Stay Away is located at:

2825 Vallecito Place in Oakland

Source – https://www.indybay.org/newsitems/2013/07/23/18740255.php


----------

